# Video Chat between Mac & PC



## AustinM

How do I have a video chat between a mac and a pc?


----------



## VegasACF

Assuming both computers have the requisite hardware...

www.skype.com


----------



## AustinM

Thanks, but no thanks. I like to control my own bandwidth.


----------



## AustinM

Any other ideas?


----------



## ThreeDee912

You could simply use iChat on the Mac and AIM on the PC. The quality won't be as good as an iChat-to-iChat H.264 video chat, but it will work.


----------



## AustinM

Thanks 3d!


----------



## Serge_N_Gin

AustinM said:


> How do I have a video chat between a mac and a pc?


This is what worked for me ....

On my Mac I use iChat and have no trouble chatting to PC buddies. There's video but no audio I'm afraid.

The only issues I ever had was as a direct result of not following the instructions closely enough.


----------



## VegasACF

ilovedonna said:


> On my Mac I use iChat and have no trouble chatting to PC buddies. *There's video but no audio I'm afraid.*


(emphasis supplied)

Are you video chatting with your fellow mimes?


----------



## emoxley

They used to have a Mac version of AIM. If both are using AIM, it should work fine too.


----------



## AustinM

ilovedonna - thanks, I'm reading that page right now. Video without audio will work great for me. My wife takes her macbook to work, so we couldn't use audio anyway.


----------



## AustinM

ilovedonna - no go for video using psi as a jabber client. I set it all up and was able to chat fine, but there was no allowance for video. 

Right now we're using Adium on the mac to sign in to an MSN acct to chat (no video) with MSN on a PC.

We're using iChat on the mac to video chat with AIM on the PC. The PC's reception of the Mac's webcam is decent, but the Mac's reception of the PC's webcam is terribled. 

I would love to find some other way than AIM, so that I can uninstall AIM on my PCs. Somebody should write an iChat emulator for Windows.


----------



## emoxley

There are a couple of programs that work pretty good for video chat.
ivisit: free.........http://www.ivisit.com/
iSpQ: 21 day free trial.........http://www.ispq.com/

You need to know though, that both of these have adult rooms, as well as a couple of clean chat rooms. So if you have children, keep an eye on them.......


----------



## digileaf

hi

i know this is a late post, but I have only just started using Talkvue - I think it might be just what you need if you're still looking. www.talkvue.com

I have just started using talkvue which I can use with friends on pc's or macs (they say it works with linux too but i don't think i know anyone on linux).

I found it really easy use from the start. I have used video chat with 1 / 2 and 3 other people simultaneously. The video quality seems really good and and the audio is in good synch. You can really have a proper conversation which is different to many others that I have tried.

Also - although this will seem archaic to some people - I even linked up with someone in Bosnia who was on a modem!

May be worth a try.


----------

